
Convox Rack 0.6: One-Off Processes, Visibility, and Stability - ddollar
http://convox.com/blog/rack-0-6-one-off-processes-visibility-and-stability/
======
nzoschke
One of the Convox core committers here. Convox is an open-source project that
helps you build, deploy, and manage applications at any scale.

It achieves this by automating the provisioning and configuration of the best
AWS primatives like ECS for containerized, and Kinesis for logs.

This last release adds lots of really useful tools for creating one-off
containers. Something that ECS doesn't offer natively.

~~~
cjsaylor
Any plans to include integration with the new AWS container registry? Seems
like it could offload some of the orchestration for deploying a new docker
image, no?

~~~
ddollar
Absolutely! Our plan is to release support for the container registry as soon
as it's generally available.

